# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Systems, P.A., and America Makes Team for $3 million 3D Printing Grant

## Brian_Krassenstein

A $3 million grant has been provided to students at Carnegie Mellon and Lehigh University for the use within the field of 3D printing to manufacture mainly medical instruments and devices.  The funding will be used for at least 13 different planned projects, and be provided by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania, 3D Systems, and America Makes.  Each college will receive $1 million, and then up to an additional $1 million will be provided at a later date.  More details on this grant can be found here: http://3dprint.com/12316/3d-printing-grant/

----------


## americamakesralph

A little clarification. Although CMU and Lehigh are the RAMP Program Managers and indeed are participating in several of the 13 projects, other PA universities - University of Pittsburgh, Penn State, Robert Morris - are also involved in projects. Likewise, although 3D Systems is participating in two projects and the announcement was held at their Langhorne, PA facility, other PA companies including Alcoa, RTI, EXOne, Praxair, etc. are also participating. In line with America Makes public/private partnership and leveraging of investments, the funding model itself is innovative - $1M in Federal funding through America Makes, $1M in PA state funds from D2PA, and $1M cost share from the industry participants.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Thanks Ralph for the updated information.  Much Appreciated!

----------


## Truptir

Valuable information shared.

----------

